
Show HN: Capital market analysis app - kausti
Sharing a MVP for visual interactive analytics of capital markets. At the moment it works on most liquid 500 stocks in NSE (National Stock Exchange India) and sector indices published on the exchange.<p>Please visit http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nirvana.market&#x2F;
on a computer preferably as interactive elements don&#x27;t render too well on mobiles at the moment.<p>I would really appreciate any feedback&#x2F;suggestions&#x2F;brickbats.<p>Thank you
======
PaulHoule
The first page loaded super-fast for me, when I went into the "Explore" area I
felt overwhelmed with text that seemed well-written and was meant to be good
documentation and also explain the value proposition but I just wanted to jump
past the tutorial and start analyzing.

